
Guess the Correlation - coolvoltage
http://guessthecorrelation.com/
======
Tar90
Very interesting, are you the author? If so, any chance of publishing the raw
data afterwards?

~~~
coolvoltage
Nope, but his twitter handle is : Take a look at Omar Wagih (@omarwagih):
[https://twitter.com/omarwagih?s=09](https://twitter.com/omarwagih?s=09)

